# Possible move to Turkey



## Angela May (Apr 2, 2015)

Hello, I am having a work trial in Istanbul with a company for 1 week from the 1st May then I have to decide if it is for me. I have a few questions and wondered if anybody could give me advice. As I am British and have always lived in the UK how do I get insurance if I need to see a doctor or dentist in Istanbul, does this come with my work visa ? Also apparently as I will not have Turkish residency I cannot get a mobile phone on contract ? but I can buy a pay as you go is this correct ? I would be really grateful for some advice thanks Angela


----------



## belgarath (Jul 15, 2011)

All employers have to provide insurance that is valid in state hospitals.

Also, many employers offer additional private healthcare , which would be the best option for you.

For the phone, its best for the employer to arrange one until you establish yourself.


----------

